# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Funny commercials

## Basil77

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkMsSIjQXxo   ::

----------


## tomturner

Nice one!

----------


## Demonic_Duck

Haha, I laughed like a little girl. Thanks for sharing!  ::

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Deborski

This is my favorite  ::   cowboys herding cats - YouTube

----------


## Deborski

Скажите, пожалуйста, если я правильно понимаю слова в этой рекламой - кажется мне, что свинья ругается  ::   Maxwell the Pig Returns! Zip-line Piggy - New GEICO Commercial - YouTube

----------


## Sergey_



----------


## Deborski

Sergey - I am laughing out loud  ::

----------


## Sergey_



----------


## Lampada

Наконец-то нашла этот ролик! ::       _"I just drive the truck ma'am, have a good day"._

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Not funny, but strange.     _One, two, Kalamazoo.  Three, four, Jersey Shore. Five, Six, West Phoenix. A thousand-eight, a thousand-nine.  Dallas, Denver, Anaheim. Thirty-Five Thousand Twenty-Three, Puget Sound and Miami._

----------


## Aurelian

я чётко слышал "Эналайм", а написано Anaheim. Есть там "л" или нет?

----------


## Aurelian

Надо же! На тридцатый раз прослушивания я заметил, что положение языка у девушки не соответствует положению "л" и после этого стал отчётливо слышать "Энахайм".

----------


## rockzmom

Lampada!!! 
My daughter LOVES the witch broom factory commercial!!!  And the one where things are only human and are damaging the poor cars!!

----------


## Medved



----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

Обзор iPhone 5, iPod Touch 5 и iPod Nano - YouTube

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

_"Want my number?" _

----------


## wanja

Шедевр дагестанской рекламы

----------

